# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > VB.NET >  سورس کامل دفتر چه تلفن با امکانات زیاد.DL کنید

## saman_itc

با سلام 
این برنامه که اینجا گذاشتم یه  دفتر تلفن با امکانات زیاد
امید وارم دوستان تازه میخوان با این مباحث کار کنن براشون مفید باشه این سورس
1.عکس
2.DataGrid
3.listbox
4.گرفتن پشتیبان از بانک اکسس
5.فرم Username و pas
6......
Pasword:saman
استفاده از این مطلب فقط با ذکر منبع(barnamenevis.org) مجاز میباشد

----------


## saman_itc

دوستان اگه از هر قسمتی سوال داشتن من در خدمتم

----------


## Babak.Hassanpour

با تشکر از شما ولی به نظرم پارت 3 مشکل داشته باشه.آخر کار میگه آرشیو خرابه.من 3 بار دانلود کردم هر سه بار همین جور بود.از دوستان کسی موفق شده؟

----------


## choobin84

> با تشکر از شما ولی به نظرم پارت 3 مشکل داشته باشه.آخر کار میگه آرشیو خرابه.من 3 بار دانلود کردم هر سه بار همین جور بود.از دوستان کسی موفق شده؟


بانک رو فراموش کردن ضمیمه کنن.

----------


## saman_itc

عزیزان اون کامله ولی من یه بار دیگه هم میزارم
الان بانک و فایل exe میزام .از مسافرت برگشتم سورسشو دوباره میزارم
به نظر این دوستانی که تشکر کردن برنامه رو باز کردن!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## saman_itc

> با تشکر از شما ولی به نظرم پارت 3 مشکل داشته باشه.آخر کار میگه آرشیو خرابه.من 3 بار دانلود کردم هر سه بار همین جور بود.از دوستان کسی موفق شده؟


حل شد مشکل؟

----------


## saman_itc

کسی از این استفاده کرده؟
امکانات سرچ هم هست میخواین؟

----------


## mehran5

سلام ممنون از مثالتون
يك سوال داشتم اونم اينكه اگه درجدول گروه بك فيلد مثل شكل پائين داشته باشيم و ميخواهيم مقدار فيلد groupدر فيلد groups  از n  پرشود(همون طور كه هست) ولي براي نمايش در كمبو باكس معادل آن يعني field1از جدول گروه در كمبو نمايش داده شود بايد چي كاركنيم كدش چيه ممنون.

----------


## saman_itc

میشه روشن تر توضیح بدین 


> يك سوال داشتم اونم اينكه اگه درجدول گروه بك فيلد مثل شكل پائين داشته باشيم و ميخواهيم مقدار فيلد groupدر فيلد groups از n پرشود


جمله بندیت...
اینو بنویسیس
 
SELECT FIELD1 WHERE N .........

به جای 



> SELECT FIELD1 WHERE N


امید وارم جواب گرفته باشی

----------


## shafi21

میخوام فیلدای جدولم که یکیش عکسه رو از طریق یه فرم درج کنم،ولی چون عکس رو با فایل دیالوگ از یه فایل دلخواه باز میکنم موقع درج، connectionرو به دیتابیس میخواد از آدرس عکس پیدا کنه،چی کنم که این دو تا قاطی نشن؟
یه سوال دیگه:پیغام دستور try catch رو چطور تغییر بدم؟

----------


## ftmotlagh

این دی بی رو چجوری ساختی؟ (منظور با چه نرم افزاری؟ اکسس ...)

----------


## macsharp

سلام
دفتر تلفن با سی شارپ و sql
دانلود از  maam28.persianblog.ir

----------


## saman_itc

این جا تبلیغات نداریم

----------


## saman_itc

آقای کمکار یه برنامه ساده خواسته بود که میزارم همین جا امیدوارم مفید باشه

----------


## ali_mnkt

سلام

من برنامه ی دفترچه تلفن رو گرفتم ولی توی extract کردن فایل rar یه مشگلی میگیره که

عکسشو گذاشتم چیکار  باید کرد؟ در ضمن winrar رو هم تازه download کردم  فکر نمی کنم

مشگل از version  اون باشه  :متفکر:

----------


## ali_mnkt

کسی این مشگل رو نداشته ؟  :ناراحت:

----------


## saman_itc

فکر نکنم کسی مشکل داشته باشه ولی دو باره uplodesh میکنم واست.

----------


## saman_itc

mohsen_kamkar جان کارت راه افتاد

----------


## ali_mnkt

دوست عزیز من هنوز منتظر upload مجدد هستم .  اگه بتونی تو rapidshare بذاری که خیلی لطف می کنی

----------


## touraj

بیا عزیز جان. اینم لینکش تو rapidshare:

http://rapidshare.com/files/192406084/PhonBook.zip.html

----------


## SAEID_2000

سلام 
من هرچه سعي ميكنم نمي تونم فايل ها رو دانلود كنم لطفا دوباره بزاريد
اگر امكان داره همراه سورس باشه .

----------


## ندا2611

برنامه PhoneBook چند بار دانلود کردم اما با  Error CRC Faildچکار کنم؟هر دفعه همین Error میده.

----------


## رضا نانوا

> *سورس کامل دفتر چه تلفن با امکانات زیاد.DL کنید*


برنامه خیلی جالبیه 
دستت درد نکنه 
ولی اگه بخواهیم کسی به کلمه عبور دسترسی نداشته باشه یا به عبارتی به فایل Access ؛چیکار باید کرد؟

----------


## sepide1

> برنامه خیلی جالبیه 
> دستت درد نکنه 
> ولی اگه بخواهیم کسی به کلمه عبور دسترسی نداشته باشه یا به عبارتی به فایل Access ؛چیکار باید کرد؟


 روی فایل اکسس یک رمز بزار

----------


## ندا2611

> برنامه PhoneBook چند بار دانلود کردم اما با Error CRC Faildچکار کنم؟هر دفعه همین Error میده.


کسی نمیدونه چطور این Error رفع میشه؟ یا مشکل از کجاست؟

----------


## robo_remi

نه دوست عزیز پسورد گذاشتن روی فایل اکسس بی ارزشه چون به راهتی میشه اون رو باز کرد . اگه میخوای کسی نتونه پسورد و یوزر داخل فایل اکسس رو بخونه حتما رو کد کردن و دی کد کردن اطلاعاتت کار کن . موفق باشی  :لبخند:

----------


## robo_remi

> روی فایل اکسس یک رمز بزار


 



با عرض پوزش .من خودم رو برنامه نویس نمیدونم ولی یه راهنمایی کوچولو میکنم ..به کسی بی احترامی نشه .اگه بجای پسورد گذاشتنی که به راحتی میشه بازش کرد بیایم و اطلاعاتی چون پسورد و یوزرمون رو کد کنیم بهتر نیست .
کد و دی کد کردن اطلاعات . :لبخند:

----------


## mehrfra

سلام . ببخشيد من يك سوال دارم.
من فايل شما رو دانلود كردم .اما نمي تونم فايت سورس را با Visual C#‎ 2008 Express Edition Ba 
باز كنمش.
لطفا من رو راهنمايي كنيد با چي مي تونم سورس رو ببينم.
راستش كارم خيلي گير يك همچين چيزي هست
بّا تشكر

----------


## parssafa

دستت درد نکنه ولی خیلی دیتابیس رو بد طراحی کردی  :متفکر:

----------


## saman_itc

> دستت درد نکنه ولی خیلی دیتابیس رو بد طراحی کردی


 با درورد خدمت دوستان
با توجه به این که این برنامه دو سال پیش طراحی شده.من برای به نظرتون احترام میزارم
هدف از قرار دادن این برنامه در این جا بیشتر استفاده از نمونه کد ها بود.

----------


## ataict

> با درورد خدمت دوستان
> با توجه به این که این برنامه دو سال پیش طراحی شده.من برای به نظرتون احترام میزارم
> هدف از قرار دادن این برنامه در این جا بیشتر استفاده از نمونه کد ها بود.





> سلام . ببخشيد من يك سوال دارم.
> من فايل شما رو دانلود كردم .اما نمي تونم فايت سورس را با Visual C#‎ 2008 Express Edition Ba 
> باز كنمش.
> لطفا من رو راهنمايي كنيد با چي مي تونم سورس رو ببينم.
> راستش كارم خيلي گير يك همچين چيزي هست
> بّا تشكر


  با سلام
لطفا کد ها رو به C#‎ هم در اختیار بگذارید و تغییر دهید با تشکر

----------

